# Jp t'as tuer !



## Bassman (27 Mars 2009)

Ta femme s'est barrée.

L'huissier vient de passer.

La chasse d'eau fuit.

Ton voisin te casse les couilles.

On t'a piqué ton portefeuille.

T'as un pneu crevé.

Tu loupes ce putain de clou et tu te fracasses le pouce avec cette merde de marteau.

Tu viens de marcher dans la merde.


Toi aussi il t'arrive ces petites ou grosses choses désagréables ? Un seul responsable : JPMiss.
Viens donc hurler à la face du monde de macgé ce que ce sacripant très très vilain il t'a fait que c'est pas bien.


Par exemple, moi ce matin, j'ai pété un lacet. cUnnard de jipé !! 


_Ceci est un message du collectif Anti-Jipé.
Signataires de la charte : 
Piercoco, président.
Bobby, secrétaire.
Jugnin, trésorier.
Bassou, trésorier adjoint._


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Reçu par mp :

"_C'est un monstre : j'ai perdu ma jeunesse à dormir cause de lui_" signé la Belle au bois dormant


----------



## jugnin (27 Mars 2009)

Exactement.

Vous savez quoi ? Ce matin, j'ai eu l'impression de me réveiller d'un cauchemar. Eh non, en fait, le cauchemar, c'est ma vie, les amis. A cause de Jipé. J'ai reçu une lettre en gros caractères, me sommant de régler une somme astronomique : Jipé ne s'est toujours pas acquitté de mes frais d'hopital du mois de décembre. Oui, vous avez bien lu : du mois de décembre ! 

Mais jusqu'où ira-t-il ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2009)

Deux heures et quart pour aller au taf en voiture ce matin : tout çà paske Môssieu JP faisait le kéké sur un lieu d'accident :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

Quel enculer ce Jiper!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2009)

il parait que quand on se réveille le matin avec une haleine de poney mort, c'est de sa faute aussi.


----------



## jugnin (27 Mars 2009)

Il paraît même que c'est lui qui a tué le poney en question...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2009)

et qui te le fais bouffer quand tu dors


----------



## silvio (27 Mars 2009)

Mon collègue, c'est avec l'impression qu'un chameau lui a chié dans la bouche pendant la nuit ... :affraid:


....


Hé bé c'est pas une impression !!  


Salaud de Jiper ! et pis de Jiper à Juppé ... hein ... non rien .......


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Un seul responsable : JPMiss.



Qui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Qui ?



Mais arrête donc, malheureux! Tu vas le faire venir....  :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2009)

bande de hyènes... je trouve ça facile de s'en prendre à un type qui a les cheveux longs et un petit sekse...  :mouais:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mars 2009)

On te vole ton VTT.

Ta plus belle plante crève.

Il était pas assuré. le vtt

Ton disque dur en grève.

T'as niqué ton eastpack.

Tout ça en un jour.

:love:

Merci JP.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

Jipé il vous emmurde tas de pourceaux encéphalopathes!


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Jipé il vous emmurde tas de pourceaux encéphalopathes!


Attention, hein !...
Pas d'insultes, sinon je demande à _Piercoco_...
D'intenter une action en justice contre toi !...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Jipé il vous emmurde tas de pourceaux encéphalopathes!



Non, moi mon encéphale, je le porte dans la tête - sur les pattes, j'ai des poils, c'est tout.
T'as tout faux.
Et c'est de ta faute.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Qui ?


Kate.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2009)

Tu nous a habitué à beaucoup mieux. Rncore un coup de JP :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

C'est pourtant pas rien - la Kate du gras...





















(pardon)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

JP tatuer ? Sur la fesse gauche ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ta femme s'est barrée.
> 
> L'huissier vient de passer.
> 
> ...


Je ne te le fais pas dire. 

Je suis enrhumé, et tout ça c'est la faute à JP.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2009)

Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je note tout de suite cette excellente conversation.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne te le fais pas dire.
> 
> Je suis enrhumé, et tout ça c'est la faute à JP.


ouais, tout pareil, j'en ai même mal à la gorge


----------



## itako (28 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Attention, hein !...
> Pas d'insultes, sinon je demande à _Piercoco_...
> D'intenter une action en justice contre toi !...



gégé.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ouais, tout pareil, j'en ai même mal à la gorge



t'as mal à la gorges à cause de jp !?   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> t'as mal à la gorges à cause de jp !?   :love:



Et attend qu'elle essaye de s'asseoir!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2009)

... ce gars, il nous nargue !!!!!! ... faut l'exploser, l'atomiser !
A cause de lui, j'en suis à mon 3ième G10 ! Argh !!!!!
...vous postez une photo, il poste juste après vous ... innocemment ... rien que pour vous faire comprendre que vous êtes dans la condition du lombric qui s'aperçoit qu'il a encore un terrain de foot à traverser pour atteindre ses chevilles (euh ! les chevilles de JP hein ! parce que le lombric il a pas de chevilles ... ou des toutes petites alors !) !
Marre !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2009)

Un lombric, quand on lui coupe la queue elle repousse. Ce qui prouve que tu n'en es pas un! 



 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un lombric, quand on lui coupe la queue elle repousse


Jamais essayé ! et puis trop cher pour moi ... faudrait que je me trouve un spécialiste en micro-chirurgie !:rateau::rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Mars 2009)

Demande à Jipé. Il s'opère lui-même, depuis qu'il s'est entrainé à greffer le pénis de sonnyboy à la place de celui de krystof (qui ne fonctionnait plus du tout).


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2009)

Jamais je n'aurai la palme des points disco..


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

ce fil tellement marrant qu'à force de rire j'ai tout vomis sur le MB ! qui en plus est tombé... l'est foutu le MB, je dois poster d'un vieux PC... la faute à Jipé !:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2009)

CE matin un des disques de frein de mon scoot s'est mis à couiner. Va falloir que je le change.
Encore un coup de JP


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

Et moi, j'attends un virement...
'tain !... Tu fais chier, jipé !....


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

Une caténaire cassée à la gare Montparnasse, 1/2 de retard... 'foiré d'JP  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> CE matin un des disques de frein de mon scoot s'est mis à couiner. Va falloir que je le change.
> Encore un coup de JP


Ca c'est vrai, tu peux pas savoir comme j'aime faire couiner les disques et autres rondelles..


 :love:


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2009)

T'es passé au Service Gériatrie maintenant ?


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

J'ai vraiment pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui...la faute à qui hein?


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Moi j'ai mal au genou ! 

fUmier de jipé


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2009)

Là ça, va... mais les m***** qui vont m'arriver, bah ça sera la faute à jp. 

J'en profite pour lui pisser à la raie.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

_Y a du soleil, mais faut bosser_
_C'est la faute à jp,_
_A la cantine, t'as mal bouffé,_
_C'est la faute à jp,_
_Et ton manager t'as dans l'nez_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_T'es à deux doigts d'te faire virer_
_C'est la faute à jp._
_Ta femme te trompes avec l'postier_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Tes mômes sont cons, c'sont des drogués_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Et puis dans la merde t'as marché,_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Comme y fait chaud, tu sens l'crevé_
_C'est la faute à jp,_
_Et la p'tite blonde trop bien gaulée_
_(doit pas connaît're jp)_
_Celle qui toute la s'maine t'a snobé_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Et ben, elle vient just' de passer_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Elle s'est enfuie en s'pinçant l'nez_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Et l'gros relou qui sent l'paté_
_du bureau d'à côté,_
_Croit qu't'es son pote, y vient t'coller_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Dans cinq minutes, tu vas gerber_
_C'est la faute à jp_
_Sûr qu'dans la gerbe t'va t'etouffer_
_Ca f'ra marrer jp !_






Quel salaud, ce jp !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2009)

C'était sur l'air de "Bienvenue à Galaswinda" bien sûr...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était sur l'air de "Bienvenue à Galaswinda" bien sûr...


 
Oui.
Ceux qu'avaient pas trouvé, bah...

_C'est la faute à jp !_


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'en profite pour lui pisser à la raie.


N'oublie pas ton macaroni si non tu va encore te pisser dans les poils.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mars 2009)

Deux fautes d'orthographe dans le titre...  La faute à Jipé. 


Et ce n'est toujours pas corrigé... encore un coup de jipé...


Là, c'est trop !


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Deux fautes d'orthographe dans le titre...  La faute à Jipé.
> 
> 
> Et ce n'est toujours pas corrigé... encore un coup de jipé...
> ...


l'affaire Homar Radade, ça te dis quelque chose ?


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> l'affaire Homar Radade, ça te dis quelque chose ?



Elle savait pas écrire, la bourge ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Elle savait pas écrire, la bourge ?



'tin, tu peux pas t'empêcher hein :mouais: à croire que t'as vraiment un pbm dans ta tête. Et si çà avait été un révolutionnaire, je suis certain que ta formulation aurait été bcp plus valorisante 

Tu ne pouvais pas dire "la victime" tout simplement ?


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, tu peux pas t'empêcher hein :mouais: à croire que t'as vraiment un pbm dans ta tête. Et si çà avait été un révolutionnaire, je suis certain que ta formulation aurait été bcp plus valorisante
> 
> Tu ne pouvais pas dire "la victime" ?



Non, si ça a avait été un révolutionnaire, j'en aurais pas parlé, pardis  

 
Oh c'est bon on peut plus déconner c'est pas vrai ça hein  dès qu'il y a un mort dans le coup ça y est faut y aller avec des gants... c'est pour tout pareil... :hein:
Et merde tiens...


----------



## jugnin (30 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oh c'est bon on peut plus déconner c'est pas vrai ça hein  dès qu'il y a un mort dans le coup ça y est faut y aller avec des gants...



Mais avec une pelle, ça va quand même beaucoup plus vite.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

Tiens, c'est bizarre la propension des posteurs de répliquer "_c'était pour rire_" après s'être rendu compte d'avoir dit une connerie.

Julrou est un attardé, c'est la faute à JP


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, c'est bizarre la propension des posteurs de répliquer "_c'était pour rire_" après s'être rendu compte d'avoir dit une connerie.
> 
> Julrou est un attardé, c'est la faute à JP



Ah non j'ai pas dit une connerie, que des vérités dans mon message hein... 

Le politiquement correct pue.  La faute à jipé ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais avec une pelle, ça va quand même beaucoup plus vite.


 
Tu peux tenir la pelle avec des gants.
C'est la classe.


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, tu peux pas t'empêcher hein :mouais: à croire que t'as vraiment un pbm dans ta tête. Et si çà avait été un révolutionnaire, je suis certain que ta formulation aurait été bcp plus valorisante
> 
> Tu ne pouvais pas dire "la victime" tout simplement ?


en même temps si la victime avait été d'extraction populeuse la faute d'orthographe n'aurait pas fait date&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2009)

On peut dire que je me suis fais berner. :hein:
Pourtant j'y avais cru à son slogan de campagne :
_les aspirations des pauvres ne sont pas très éloignées des réalités des riches._ 
Alors j'ai aspiré tout ce que j'ai pu.
Sans résultat pour mon compte en banque.
Mais j'ai comme qui dirait creuser un peu plus le trou de la sécu avec toutes les saloperies que j'ai avalé au passage. Lavement par ci, extraction par là, j'en passe et des meilleures.
'foiré de slogan du jp&#8230;


Alors j'ai customisé ma voiture pour récompenser comme il se doit ce foutu jp :style:


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> pour récompenser comme il se doit ce foutu jp :style:
> [/IMG]


Il mérite po...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Il parait que Bassman, il veut se faire "t'as tuer".
C'est probablement la faute à jp.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2009)

Modem ADSL HS, plus de net, c'est la faute à ce JP maudit


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Modem ADSL HS, plus de net, c'est la faute à ce JP maudit


Comme quoi je fais pas que des conneries. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2009)

Je suis tombé parterre,
C'est la faute à JP.
Je suis tombé dans le ruisseau,
C'est aussi la faute à JP...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Désolé pour cette interruption momentanée de nos programmes, je cherche un truc moins con à dire et je reviens.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2009)

Bon c'est bon on peut fermer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2009)

Nan pas encore.
J'ai la crève, je suis sûr que c'est encore un coup de JP.


----------



## boodou (31 Mars 2009)

C'matin sur le trottoir j'ai trouvé un billet de 50 , c'est grâce à JP, l'est comme ça, distribue des pépettes ! 
Ce midi j'ai eu un coup de téléphone pour un super boulot, merci JP ! 
Je suis allé au resto, la patronne m'a dit "z'êtes invité !", fallait pas JP ! 
Dans la rue, tout le monde se retourne sur mon passage et me dit que j'suis l'plus sympa et l'plus beau, tous briefés par JP, merci ! 
Gentil JP, grâce à toi j'ai passé une douce journée, big up big up JP !!! :love:


----------



## woulf (31 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'matin sur le trottoir j'ai trouvé un billet de 50 , c'est grâce à JP, l'est comme ça, distribue des pépettes !
> Ce midi j'ai eu un coup de téléphone pour un super boulot, merci JP !
> Je suis allé au resto, la patronne m'a dit "z'êtes invité !", fallait pas JP !
> Dans la rue, tout le monde se retourne sur mon passage et me dit que j'suis l'plus sympa et l'plus beau, tous briefés par JP, merci !
> Gentil JP, grâce à toi j'ai passé une douce journée, big up big up JP !!! :love:



Là c'est clair que tu parles pas du bon jipé


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Ouais ben réveilles toi, c'était un rêve. L'huissier sonne depuis 2h a ta porte, ta femme s'est tirée avec les gosses et tu viens d'être licencié (le courrier en AR arrive demain).

Alors merci JP ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2009)

Quel salaud ce JP


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'matin sur le trottoir j'ai trouvé un billet de 50 &#8364;, c'est grâce à JP, l'est comme ça, distribue des pépettes !
> Ce midi j'ai eu un coup de téléphone pour un super boulot, merci JP !
> Je suis allé au resto, la patronne m'a dit "z'êtes invité !", fallait pas JP !
> Dans la rue, tout le monde se retourne sur mon passage et me dit que j'suis l'plus sympa et l'plus beau, tous briefés par JP, merci !
> Gentil JP, grâce à toi j'ai passé une douce journée, big up big up JP !!! :love:



www.hoaxbuster.com 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Modem ADSL HS, plus de net, c'est la faute à ce JP maudit





jpmiss a dit:


> Comme quoi je fais pas que des conneries. :rateau:



Clair : au moins Dark-Tintin ne vous emmurde pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quel salaud ce JP



On pourrait même inventer de nouvelles expressions, genre : 

Je me suis fait Jipé jusqu'à l'os! 
Du verbe se faire jiper...


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon c'est bon on peut fermer.



Ce thread n'est toujours pas fermé.

C'est la faute à...


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2009)

Maintenant que l'on a isolé la cause de tous les malheurs du monde, il ne reste plus qu'à mettre en oeuvre les moyens nécessaires pour éradiquer ce fléau mondial qu'est jp. 

Qui faut-il contacter ? L'ONU, l'OMS, l'OMC, les trois à la fois ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Maintenant que l'on a isolé la cause de tous les malheurs du monde, il ne reste plus qu'à mettre en oeuvre les moyens nécessaires pour éradiquer ce fléau mondial qu'est jp.
> 
> Qui faut-il contacter ? L'ONU, l'OMS, l'OMC, les trois à la fois ?



Le G20 peut-être. En plus il se réunit jeudi. Ils pourraient ajouter le problème JP à leurs discussions.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On pourrait même inventer de nouvelles expressions, genre :
> 
> Je me suis fait Jipé jusqu'à l'os!
> Du verbe se faire jiper...


Voilà.


CA c'est une bonne idée.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le G20 peut-être. En plus il se réunit jeudi. Ils pourraient ajouter le problème JP à leurs discussions.



Ah ben là je suis sur d'être peinard pour un bon moment


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben là je suis sur d'être peinard pour un bon moment



Va te faire jiper chez les Grecs!


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2009)

Ah ça.
Il parait que Sarkozy veut jiper le G20.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ça.
> Il parait que Sarkozy veut jiper le G20.


Oui. Il a dit qu'il était prêt à jiper au clash.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Il a dit qu'il était prêt à jiper au clash.



Non non non... Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris le sens du verbe se faire Jiper, ami palmipède...
C'est comme se faire enfionner, casser l'oignon, pulvériser la rondelle, etc...

Alors, t'es gentil ; tu respectes un peu MA grammaire


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

C'est pas un peu fini oui? 
Si ca continue je quite le forum!


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas un peu fini oui?
> Si ca continue je quite le forum!


Va te faire jiper chez les grec !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non non non... Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris le sens du verbe se faire Jiper, ami palmipède...
> C'est comme se faire enfionner, casser l'oignon, pulvériser la rondelle, etc...
> 
> Alors, t'es gentil ; tu respectes un peu MA grammaire


Excusez-moi cher maître. Je croyais que votre grammaire était comme la grammaire Schtroumpf. :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si ca continue je quite le forum!




Même pas cap'


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Va te faire jiper chez les grec !



Toi tu ferais mieux de t'occuper de ton BMI


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

kessecé le BMI ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> kessecé le BMI ?


Comme l'IMC


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris le sens du verbe se faire Jiper, ami palmipède...
> C'est comme se faire enfionner, casser l'oignon, pulvériser la rondelle, etc...


 
D'où le recrutement de Gilbert Montagné.

_On va jiper,_
_Sur un étoile ou sur un oreiller-er,_
_leur mettre à fond à tous ces assistés-és_
_Y vont découvrir à l'usa-age_
_qu'y s'sont fait jipé-é-és !_

_On va jiper..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme l'IMC



Tu comptes t'expatrier au pays du pudding ? Question rugby, ça pourrait nous arranger


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu comptes t'expatrier au pays du pudding ? Question rugby, ça pourrait nous arranger



Mwouahahaha! Du pur Tibo! On comprend rien! :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

Oué bah pas cool Jipé de prévenir les keufs de notre repas du midi avec Fab pour qu'on se fasse contraventionner les 2 roues 

cUnnard !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2009)

Ah ouais. 35.
Salaud de JP


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Avril 2009)

Je viens de lire tous les messages de ce fil. Et je dois dire que le courroux m'envahit colorant mes joues encore juvéniles d'une teinte rouge. Comment peut-on vilipender ainsi un homme de la qualité de Jipé, un être tout en finesse qui détient cette capacité insigne de nous introduire au secret des rêves ?

Tenez, si je dors depuis un mois, c'est grâce aux talents de Jipé  

(bon, cela étant dit, il faudrait quand même que je me réveille pour vaquer à des activités normale)


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais. 35&#8364;.
> Salaud de JP


Ca doit pas etre beau a voir 2 petits gros en train de se faire tartiner leurs bécannes par les condés pendant qu'ils s'enfilent leur andouillette-flageolets au PMU du coin.


:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> la qualité de Jipé qui détient cette capacité insigne de nous introduire.



C'est mieux comme ça... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et je dois dire que le courroux m'envahit colorant mes joues encore juvéniles d'une teinte rouge.


Nan ça c'est le teint "La Villageoise".

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ... mes joues encore juvéniles...



Mais c'est ça, oui... Tu dois les avoir comme j'ai les burnes, ou pas loin...


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20532


----------



## silvio (1 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais c'est ça, oui... Tu dois les avoir comme j'ai les burnes, ou pas loin...


Mouhahahaha viens-je de faire pendant ma réunion téléphonique et comme j'ai essayé de limiter la casse, mon écran est tartiné .... j'ai dessiné les Caraïbes 
Plus crédible pour un sou si j'essaie de causer dans l'poste maintenant

Je me suis bien fait jiper là !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahaha! Du pur Tibo! On comprend rien! :love:




:rose: Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vous retourne le compliment :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'où le recrutement de Gilbert Montagné.
> 
> _On va jiper,_
> _Sur un étoile ou sur un oreiller-er,_
> ...



Merde quoi. Personne ne dit rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Merde quoi. Personne ne dit rien.



un long silence est parfois plus éloquent...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un long silence est parfois plus éloquent...



Mais c'était trop bien ! :love:


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2009)

Dommage qu'il ne soit pas muet en plus d'être aveugle, on aurait été tranquilles pour un bon moment....


----------



## Alex666 (1 Avril 2009)

après tout cette débauche d'énergie, j'ai l'impression que certains ont le syndrome de jipé


----------



## silvio (2 Avril 2009)

Le fondement dilaté ?


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2009)

Ah, ça y'est, on parle de sodomie. Enfin. :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, ça y'est, on parle de sodomie. Enfin. :love:



Oui ? ... Quoi ??... quel est ce son de cloche que j'entends dans le lointain, perdu ici dans les brumes du nord... ?  :love: 

Ptain j'ai une de ces envie de jiper moi...


----------



## Grug (2 Avril 2009)

journée de merde!  JP enc'ler !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

Grug a dit:


> journée de merde!  JP enc'ler !


'service :king:


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Avril 2009)

Heureusement que je suis là, indéfectible dans ma défense de Jipé. Cet homme excellent, cet esthète raffiné qui fait de si belles photos du désert et de si beaux déserts de photos


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heureusement que je suis là, indéfectible dans ma défense de Jipé. Cet homme excellent, cet esthète raffiné qui fait de si belles photos du désert et de si beaux déserts de photos


C'est bon tu peux remonter ton futal et aller te coucher.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2009)

Ca fait 2 jours de suite que mon train a du retard (50 mn hier et 40 mn aujourd'hui). C'est la faute de JP !


----------



## fredintosh (2 Avril 2009)

Mais enfin........

Jipé, c'est qui ?


----------



## Alex666 (2 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais enfin........
> 
> Jipé, c'est qui ?



un mec qui va te sod... trop tard, jipé tu fais chier :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (2 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> un mec qui va te sod... trop tard, jipé tu fais chier :rateau:



Toi, tu suis pas...

:rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (2 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Toi, tu suis pas...
> 
> :rateau:



ça c'est sur:rateau: ça sent mauvais


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais enfin........
> 
> Jipé, c'est qui ?






 Je me pose la même question


----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais enfin........
> 
> Jipé, c'est qui ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Avril 2009)

Enfin quelqu'un qui suit...


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Craquou n'a pas pour habitude de louper une perche 

Gourmande va !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me pose la même question


Non ! C'est lui JP ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2009)

Jipé s'amuse à couper l'électricité dans mon quartier depuis hier après-midi !?

Perte de ligne téléphonique vers 17h00, puisque elle est sur la box&#8230; _va falloir que je l'ondule_
Plus de plaques de cuisson au moment de faire la popote&#8230; _penser à changer la bouteille de gaz du réchaud_
Et pas de réveil ce matin&#8230; _pourquoi j'ai pas mis de piles dedans_



Ça va durer encore longtemps, m'sieur Jipé ?


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Jipé s'amuse à couper l'électricité dans mon quartier depuis hier après-midi !?
> 
> Perte de ligne téléphonique vers 17h00, puisque elle est sur la box _va falloir que je l'ondule_
> Plus de plaques de cuisson au moment de faire la popote _penser à changer la bouteille de gaz du réchaud_
> ...



Enfin, tu ne vois pas que c'est pour ton bien
Une ligne téléphonique coupée, c'est ça de communication inutile et futile en moins
Pas de réveil ce matin. Mais c'est tout bénéfice pour une méditation silencieuse sur le sens des chose
Et puis, toutes ces technologies modernes qui ne sont que des facteurs d'aliénation où chacun perd l'essence vraie de sa vie

C'est pour ton bien, te dis-je
Qu'est-ce qu'on dit :  merci Jipé


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2009)

Dès que Jipé fait une photo, il se passe quelque chose. On ne peut tout de même pas l'assimiler de près ou de loin à un bombyx, si ?!


----------



## Tekta (5 Avril 2009)

J'ai bon chercher qui est JP ... j'ai pas trouvé! Encore un coup de JP XD ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> J'ai bon chercher qui est JP ... j'ai pas trouvé!


Tourne toi pour voir


----------



## Tekta (7 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tourne toi pour voir



Intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Il se clône, en plus on a maintenant un JPtoukompri


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Le rapprochement va lui faire plaisir


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Oula&#8230; il a bouffé un clown avarié, c'est pas possible&#8230;


Quelqu'un pour lui dire que c'est à chier ou on laisse couler ? :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un pour arracher les burnes de ce naze?
Moi j'ai plus la force...


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

J'veux bien aider, mais j'ai l'adorable chance d'avoir un proxy qui bloque la bouse audiovisuelle du post en question.


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

Si vous avez même plus d'humour alors....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Ouep.
Ça calme, c'est clair.
Le plus étonnant c'est qu'on peut être crétin à ce point, tout en étant quand même capable de se servir d'un ordinateur. Comme quoi, c'est vraiment à la portée de n'importe quel abruti&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------




Tekta a dit:


> Si vous avez même plus d'humour alors....


MAIS OÙ T'AS VU DE L'HUMOUR ??????

T'as subi une ablation de la compréhension ou quoi ??

C'est juste naze ! Rien d'autre !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> T'as subi une ablation de la compréhension ou quoi ??




C'est copyrighté ça ? :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Si vous avez même plus d'humour alors....


Ben...
J'vois pas trop le rapport avec la conversation le délire en cours...


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est copyrighté ça ? :love:



Je sais pas mais j'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

Rhooo... c'était juste pour faire un pauvre rapport avec JP....
Mais bon ça a pas l'air de plaire... dsl pour le dérangement....


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Rhooo... c'était juste pour faire un pauvre rapport avec JP....


Il est où le rapport justement?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Rhooo... c'était juste pour faire un pauvre rapport avec JP....



Qui est JP d'après toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il est où le rapport justement?



Allez. AVOUE !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------



Tekta a dit:


> Rhooo... c'était juste pour faire un pauvre rapport avec JP....
> Mais bon ça a pas l'air de plaire... dsl pour le dérangement....


 
Le rapport n'est pas pauvre, il est inexistant.

Il y a bien un fil pour les vidéos qu'on trouve drôles et/ou ridicules, mais ce n'est pas celui là.
(sans compter que des vidéos pour se moquer des tektoneux, on en a déjà vu plein, il est probable que celle-là fasse partie du lot)


Quant à l'humour - il est d'autant mieux partagé qu'il se base sur des références communes.
En l'occurence, pour ce fil, c'est mieux de connaître un peu jp et d'avoir comme une idée de pourquoi on lui colle tout sur le dos (et oui, il y a une raison, une "private joke" derrière tout ça)

Ca fait un peu "fil pour initiés" mais rien ne t'oblige absolument à y dire quelque chose...


Bref,
pour reprendre la formule consacrée, ou presque : à bientôt dans des fils _différents_


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2009)

J'avais pas regardé.
J'ai regardé.
J'aurais pas dû.
J'ai vomi.


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2009)

Un jour j'ai bouffé une pizza de merde dans l'arrière pays niçois.
Il y avait Kristof et Sonnyboy.


C'était *vraiment* la faute à JP.


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour j'ai bouffé une pizza de merde dans l'arrière pays niçois.
> Il y avait Kristof et Sonnyboy.
> 
> 
> C'était *vraiment* la faute à JP.



Ah oué  moche ça


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2009)

C'est rare quand même les mecs qui gagnent plus de 3000  par mois et qui sont toujours de "gauche".

Je pense c'est les cheveux...

Sans parler des vidéos des anesthésies avec des filles de 16 ans.

Moi ça me va


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah oué  moche ça&#8230;







Et attends : il était là. Un vrai cauchemar. Tu comprends pourquoi n'est pas super qui veut ? Il faut avoir des nerfs d'acier.....


----------



## Craquounette (8 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est rare quand même les mecs qui gagnent plus de 3000  par mois et qui sont toujours de "gauche".



Ca s'appelle la gauche caviarde et jp a le profil parfait


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ca s'appelle la gauche caviarde et jp a le profil parfait



Non : il habite Nice, pas le Lubéron. ;-)


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et attends : il était là. Un vrai cauchemar. Tu comprends pourquoi n'est pas super qui veut ? Il faut avoir des nerfs d'acier.....


Pov' chou, va... 
Super_quoi_ ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pov' chou, va...
> Super_quoi_ ?!...



N'est pas Super  qui veut


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pov' chou, va...
> Super_quoi_ ?!...



Plus rien ne m'étonne, venant d'un membre de la horde©. Lorsque j'aurais le temps, je vais bannir toute la bande.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Plus rien ne m'étonne, venant d'un membre de la horde©. Lorsque j'aurais le temps, je vais bannir toute la bande.



Dis moi, l'ancêtre, D) j'ai posé une question dans "c'est qui du forum", et l'iguane m'a répondu, en privé "loudjena "
Tu pourrais éclairer ma lanterne ?
:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Plus rien ne m'étonne, venant d'un membre de la horde©. Lorsque j'aurais le temps, je vais bannir toute la bande.



D'ailleurs n'oublie pas mon Amok chéri que j'ai rejoint cette bande de cUnnard uniquement pour les infiltrer et te donner les infos sur leur activité hein


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dis moi, l'ancêtre, D) j'ai posé une question dans "c'est qui du forum", et l'iguane m'a répondu, en privé "loudjena "
> Tu pourrais éclairer ma lanterne ?
> :rateau:




Enculé!


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2009)

Pas mieux


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> D'ailleurs n'oublie pas mon Amok chéri que j'ai rejoint cette bande de cUnnard uniquement pour les infiltrer et te donner les infos sur leur activité hein



Mais qu'il est con ce nounours.
T'as pas vu que l'autre tapait l'incruste sans arrêt ? Il mate les calendriers. 



jpmiss a dit:


> Enculé!



Sodomite, je te prie. Je tiens à la nuance.
:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais qu'il est con ce nounours.
> T'as pas vu que l'autre tapait l'incruste sans arrêt ? Il mate les calendriers.



Y'a pu rien à mater, mackie a collé toutes les pages :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Avril 2009)

Ouais.
Ça, c'est un problème.


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour j'ai bouffé une pizza de merde dans l'arrière pays niçois.
> Il y avait Kristof et Sonnyboy.
> 
> 
> C'était *vraiment* la faute à JP.



Ça ne t'a pas empêché d'en reprendre 3 fois, et de finir l'assiette de ta voisine 

Mais bon... C'est sûrement la faute à JP


----------



## Shizel (9 Avril 2009)

Hier -Mercredi-, j'avais rattrapage de T.P.E à 15H50, joyeux, je me ramène 20 Minutes à l'avance -soit à 15H30- fier de mon p'tit dossier  Je me présente donc devant la salle C1.05, attend fièrement puis commence à m'impatienter quand je vois qu'il est 16H30... Et me rend compte à ce moment là que la salle d'où vient le bruit est la salle C1.04 -voisine de la C1.05. Je me dis, bon, pas grave, le prof fait du zèle, et a changé de salle...  A 17H30 je descend voir les "pions" leur demander ce qui se passe... Ils me disent qu'ils savent et peuvent rien faire donc d'attendre encore et de revenir... J'attend donc devant la salle C1.04...   30 Minutes plus tard, environ 10 Personnes + 1 professeur sortent de la salle C1.04... O.O Eh oui, il y avait un cours de philo pour adultes en C1.04... Mon prof m'avait zappé... Et comble du coup... Il s'appellait... Jean Pierre... Donc, OUI, c'est la faute à JP :'(


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2009)

Bien fait :king:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2009)

Un boulet dans la cave MacG

c'est la fôte à JP


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2009)

Une cave foutue en l'air&#8230;


La faute à Jp?


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

Non cette fois c'est Mackie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2009)

te casse pas va, j'avais compris. Reste à savoir si lui aussi.


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2009)

Hmmm...
À ton avis ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Aucune chance


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2009)

dans une dizaine d'années... peut être


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Le problème d'être nouveau : On comprend pas forcément tous les trips...


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Le problème d'être nouveau : On comprend pas forcément tous les trips...



Devine à qui la faute


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Le problème d'être nouveau : On comprend pas forcément tous les trips...


Pas forcément. Prends Bobby : il comprends jamais rien.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

/Me prend Bobby...
/Me le secoue...
/Me le rejette...

----> [..] *pan!*

Vi... mais c'est plus facile de comprendre les trips à 15K Messages qu'à 4 messages... On est plus... initié... x)


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas forcément. Prends Bobby : il comprends jamais rien.


Mais ce n'est pas...
De la faute à jipé...


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Suite de mon T.P.E a venir au fait... Je le repasse mardi x) Je suis seul de la journée à passer cette fois... Espérons qu'ils m'oublieront pas... =_='


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2009)

Qui n'a pas rencontré JP à 50 ans a raté sa vie


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

C'est comme pour les femmes et la ménopause donc ? Mais c'est pour les hommes et les femmes là 

Jipé est donc très important...

On peut donc en conclure que jipé est le maître de la matrice


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> c'est plus facile de comprendre les trips à 15K Messages qu'à 4 messages...



Non.
Tu verras.

Ou pas.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Si je dis que tu as tort ? Je risque ma vie n'est-ce pas ?

Tu as tort. [Oui, je suis SM]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> On peut donc en conclure que jipé est le maître de la matrice



Si tu entends par là qu'il en connait un rayon en mou féminin ; oui, c'est un fait...


----------



## jugnin (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Si je dis que tu as tort ? Je risque ma vie n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Tu as tort. [Oui, je suis SM]



SM nous avait habitué à mieux, quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Si je dis que tu as tort ? Je risque ma vie n'est-ce pas ?



Ouais, voilà, c'est ça.
En trifouillant les adresses IP, j'ai fini par trouver ton nom et ton adresse, je t'attend en bas avec une tronçonneuse.
Heurk heurk heurk !







D'habitude, je n'aime pas les smileys, mais là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Suite de mon T.P.E a venir au fait... Je le repasse mardi x) Je suis seul de la journée à passer cette fois... Espérons qu'ils m'oublieront pas... =_='


Demande à JP de le leur rappeler.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

@iDuck : J'y manquerai pas... Il les attend avec un batte de baseball histoire qu'ils oublient pas x)  

 T'es en bas donc Ponk ? Juste devant ma porte en train d'essayer de la découper à la tronconneuse n'est ce pas ?  

*Va faire chauffer de l'huile dans une marmitte* 

 /me attend quelques minutes...  

*Envoie l'huile sur Ponkhead *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> @iDuck : J'y manquerai pas... Il les attend avec un batte de baseball histoire qu'ils oublient pas x)  T'es en bas donc Ponk ? Juste devant ma porte en train d'essayer de la découper à la tronconneuse n'est ce pas ?
> 
> *Va faire chauffer de l'huile dans une marmitte*
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas sûr de tout comprendre dans ce message. C'est la faute à JP.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

C'est la faute à Jipé : Je suis sur un PC là (Oui oui, j'ai honte mais croyez moi, je suis le premier a en souffrir) et je suis obligé de foutre des balises de script... du genre les très connues balises  (pour éviter qu'elle parte la coquine ^^


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> C'est la faute à Jipé : Je suis sur un PC là (Oui oui, j'ai honte mais croyez moi, je suis le premier a en souffrir)



Nan mais on s'en cague hein. Et puis y'a plein de gens respectables sous windows et qui sont même sur ce forum.

Pas tous hein. Comme sur mac vois-tu.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Moi j'men cague pas... Windows c'est vraiment horrible :'( Ca bugue tout le temps... J'ai hâte d'être sur mon mac :'(


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> C'est la faute à Jipé : Je suis sur un PC là (Oui oui, j'ai honte mais croyez moi, je suis le premier a en souffrir) et je suis obligé de foutre des balises de script... du genre les très connues balises  (pour éviter qu'elle parte la coquine ^^


Nan désolé mais là je cois pas que ce soit de ma faute.
C'est juste que t'es un gros naze.


----------



## jugnin (10 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan désolé mais là je cois pas que ce soit de ma faute.
> C'est juste que t'es un gros naze.



Parcontre, mon billet de train qui prend 40 euros juste le temps que réfléchisse, je crois pas que t'y sois étranger. P'tain.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2009)

Ouais :style: :king:


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan désolé mais là je cois pas que ce soit de ma faute.
> C'est juste que t'es un gros naze.



:'( Ca me rend triste ce que tu dis là... Surtout que c'est pas moi le gros naze mais le concepteur de Windaube... :hein:


----------



## Grug (10 Avril 2009)

: prière: esprit du bar, épargne moi du travail. : prière:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2009)

Ne me dis pas que tu crois à une sorte quelconque de spiritualité ici..


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Moi j'men cague pas... Windows c'est vraiment horrible :'( Ca bugue tout le temps... J'ai hâte d'être sur mon mac :'(





Grug a dit:


> : prière: esprit du bar, épargne moi du travail. : prière:





gKatarn a dit:


> Ne me dis pas que tu crois à une sorte quelconque de spiritualité ici..



si, si : moi aussi je prie !

que la gisèle réfléchisse encore un peu avant de switcher !


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2009)

Dans tous les cas ça sera d'la faute à jipé


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ne me dis pas que tu crois à une sorte quelconque de spiritualité ici..



Mais les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables, et je ne pense pas, pour une fois que ce soit la faute à JP.




Ou alors il a bien changé


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais les voies du seigneur sont *impénétrables*



Sonny : il y a un client rebelle !
_

// celle là : c'est juste pour la gisèle si elle peut encore lire_


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> si, si : moi aussi je prie !
> 
> que la gisèle réfléchisse encore un peu avant de switcher !



Parce ce qu'il faut bien reconnaître que cela à des avantages de rester sous win


c'est l'OS le plus vendu au monde.
msn est déjà installé sur la machine.
le nombre inimaginable de jeux vidéo disponible.
la défragmentation est une super activité les soirs de blues.
internet explorer t'indique les pop up bloquées.
une machine opérationnelle pour 300 balles.
des raccourcis clavier super optimisés.

J'en oublie c'est sûr, mais là déjà, ça fait envie


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2009)

Oui t'en oublie : y d'autres forums que MacG pour çà


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

ça doit être la faute à JP : on n'aime pas les étrangers ici


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> ça doit être la faute à JP : on n'aime pas les étrangers ici



Dois-je le prendre à titre personnel ?


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2009)

Parano ? La faute à Jp ?


----------



## Alex666 (11 Avril 2009)

robe déchirée ou dos nue ? JP n'a rien a voir avec cela et c'est tant mieux :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> robe déchirée ou dos nue ? JP n'a rien a voir avec cela et c'est tant mieux :rateau:



Par contre, la culotte c'est lui...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Du sang dans les selles c'est lui .


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Du sang dans les selles c'est lui .



Ah ouais ça fait ça à chaque fois :king: :style:


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2009)

Pô sympa d'avoir niqué mon compte Jipé, j'ai pu accès au TdB, ni aux nouveautés de _tu sais quoi_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Nan mais quel enfionné, ce Jipé!


----------



## Shizel (11 Avril 2009)

Ramenez la corde


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> :sleep:



Ah... Tu trouves aussi ?...


----------



## Shizel (11 Avril 2009)

J'vous merde :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Tu trouves aussi ?...


Rooooh, arrête il va encore le prendre mal. 






EDIT : Et voilà qu'est-ce que je disais?


----------



## Shizel (11 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Rooooh, arrête il va encore le prendre mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?? Je l'ai pas pris mal 

Quand je dis à quelqu'un que je le merde c'est plutôt une marque d'affection... Sinon j'lui aurait plutôt dit d'aller s'faire voir


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2009)

Ah mais te sens pas obligé d'être affectueux hein... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> ...Sinon j'lui aurait plutôt dit d'aller s'faire voir



Tiens... Not' Jipé en question dit plutôt "aller s'en prendre un bien dodu dans l'oignon"... :love:


----------



## Shizel (11 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais te sens pas obligé d'être affectueux hein... :mouais:



Je ne m'en sens pas obligé, mais, de mon côté, je ne suis pas désobligeant avec une personne avant de la connaître... (Oui, je sais, je suis le seul ici)



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Not' Jipé en question dit plutôt "aller s'en prendre un bien dodu dans l'oignon"... :love:



Que de belles expressions l'on retrouve


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Je ne m'en sens pas obligé, mais, de mon côté, je ne suis pas désobligeant avec une personne avant de la connaître... (Oui, je sais, je suis le seul ici)




Ah mais t'inquiète pas, à force de lire tes conneries, je commence à te connaitre un peu...


----------



## Shizel (11 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais t'inquiète pas, à force de lire tes conneries, je commence à te connaitre un peu...



Force m'est de reconnaître que, au moins, tu as une orthographe qui me plaît beaucoup contrairement à d'autres que j'ai rencontré dans le passé 

Par contre, tu as un langage qui me déplaît fort... Tu te permets de me juger sur des écrits, qui plus est, en réponse à des conneries écrites par d'autres mais qui, à tes yeux paraissent comme stupides car en réponse à tes "amis"...

Bref, ne me juge pas sur de si minces choses et attend de voir plus amplement qui je suis vraiment


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Force m'est de reconnaître que, au moins, tu as une orthographe qui me plaît beaucoup contrairement à d'autres que j'ai rencontré*S* dans le passé



Shizel : même le correcteur orthographique ne suffira pas à te sauver.

Allez barre toi. Tu es gonflant.

Edit : je suis plutôt quelqu'un de conciliant, tolérant et tout le tralala. Mais là franchement&#8230; tu lis tes messages privés ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Force m'est de reconnaître que, au moins, tu as une orthographe qui me plaît beaucoup contrairement à d'autres que j'ai rencontré *dans le passé*


Ah ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Allez barre toi. Tu es gonflant.



Ah?... Je ne suis pas le seul à trouver ?...


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah?... Je ne suis pas le seul à trouver ?...



Patoch tu sais combien je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi la plupart du temps

Mais là, il y a comme 

*UNANIMITÉ !*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Bref, ne me juge pas sur de si minces choses et attend de voir plus amplement qui je suis vraiment



Pour poster au bar dés ton premier message, il ne fait aucun doute que ce n'est pas ton premier pseudo sur ce forum.
Si ça se trouve, sous ton (ou tes) autre pseudo, tu étais agréable et intéressant.

C'est malheureux, mais là ce n'est pas le cas.
Moi je n'ai pas à fouiller, à attendre de voir plus amplement quoi que ce soit : ce serait plutôt à toi de faire l'effort de te montrer sous un meilleur jour, puisque tu sous-entends que tu le peux.

Moi ça ne me pose pas de problème de lire des posts un tant soit peu amusants ou intéressants plutôt que l'inverse, hein.



EDIT : Et après on va dire que c'est moi le gros cunnard pas conciliant.


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : Et après on va dire que c'est moi le gros cunnard pas conciliant.



non, non, même moi si gentil d'habitude, là il me fatigue sérieusement.
'tain si tout ça  n'était pas la faute à JP, je lui aurais déjà mis une bonne rouste à c't'andouille !


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> non, non, même moi si gentil d'habitude, là il me fatigue sérieusement.
> 'tain si tout ça  n'était pas la faute à JP, je lui aurais déjà mis une bonne rouste à c't'andouille !



Bon, mais quel intérêt il a celui-là pour qu'on y fasse tellement attention ?


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, mais quel intérêt il a celui-là pour qu'on y fasse tellement attention ?



Qui ?


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Qui ?



Pas toi, bien sûr

Mais l'épuisement inutile va bientôt te gagner


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pas toi, bien sûr
> 
> Mais l'épuisement inutile va bientôt te gagner



mouaih

je pourrais toujours prétendre que c'est de la faute à JP.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Qui ?




Kate!


----------

